# guardare...



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

gli eventi e le situazioni in una luce posditiva è importante.
La forza ,la saggezza e la gioia che accompagna un simile atteggiamento 
portano alla felicità.
Guardare la cose con ottimismo o benevolenza 
non significa essere stupidamente ingenui 
e permettere agli altri di approfittare 
della nostra buona disposizione d'animo .
Significa avere la saggezza e l'intuizione di 
muovere le cose in direzione positiva ,
considerandone l'aspetto migliore 
pur rimanendo concentrati sulla realtà.

Daisaku IKeda


----------

